# Have you ever made a DIY light box for photography?



## internetchick (Sep 17, 2010)

I am asking because I need to make one for my blog. No way am I paying outrageous prices for one. I know that's what Temptalia uses for her product pictures. I know several of our members have blogs, and many love to take pictures just for fun, so I thought there was a good chance someone here has made one.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2010)

I guess it would depend on the items you wish to photograph... I've found a few different lightboxes. I chose the ones that are really easy to make.







Super Quick






Fancy - Larger Objects











Kinda cool






Another super quick


----------



## internetchick (Sep 18, 2010)

I think I may end up needing a setup like the second to last one. I plan to use it to take pictures of products, though I will use it just for fun too. Macro shots can be a lot of fun.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2010)

A big box and a bunch of white paper/card stock/or presentation board for the white and desk lamps. The only different one is the blue background one. It'll probably take you 1/2hr to make once you find a box suitable for your project.

Take a pic when you are done


----------



## flipshawtii (Sep 18, 2010)

I want to make one. I just never have the time nor the lamps to do it.

I only have a backdrop made of felt. It's leaning againts my computer table and the wall nest to it. I use my florescent desktop light to shine above it and an angle. This will do until I have a better camera. Olympus FE-280 =





Here's how it turns out:






And you can see where the felt ends and wall/table begins:


----------



## internetchick (Sep 18, 2010)

I did one like the first one, and it's OK but I wouldn't recommend it. Kind of blah. I didn't have a special liner for it. I just used white printer paper. I want to get a proper liner.


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 19, 2010)

I've been searching for info on light boxes myself because I need one for taking pictures of my jewelry. I'm going to try an make one and see how that works before buying a kit. The kits are so expensive. I'm just going to use a cardboard box. I'll cut it out and line it with white fabric or felt or even with paper. I'm not sure which one would work better. I might just have to try several different ones. I think lighting is the key. I'll have to look and see if I have a bright light that might work.

Your picture looks great with just white paper! I really like the eye shadow pics as well! Looks great!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

I have heard of using tracing paper, but because lights get so hot muslin fabric would be better. It's cheap enough to get.

BTW you have pretty jewelry!


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 19, 2010)

We do a lot of loose mineral powder type photos, and honestly messing up the white cloth that came with my light box was just not working. My solution was a $2 large white mixing bowl from Wal-Mart! We cut out about a third of the side of the bowl so we could photograph up close. Have a light source from above (adjustable one works best). Makes a nice reflection, and easy to clean up between shots.

I have a photo of "the bowl" on my PC, will try to find it and add it to this post.

All our product photos on Amazon were taken in the bowl! I'd post a link, but don't have that privilege yet, and they'd probably think I'm spamming anyways.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have heard of using tracing paper, but because lights get so hot muslin fabric would be better. It's cheap enough to get.
BTW you have pretty jewelry!

Parchment paper may work better. It comes in a roll, it's meant to take heat because it is used for baking. I've seen them sold in dollarstores now. If you are finding it a little too washed out, maybe you can re-calibrate your whiteness reading in your camera?


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

You know, I hadn't even thought of that! Parchment paper is a good idea. I wonder if it will let enough light through.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 19, 2010)

Yep, mine is similar to the 4th setup. I take photos for my blog as well. Something cheap and quick, if you need reflectors use aluminum foil, works like a charm.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We do a lot of loose mineral powder type photos, and honestly messing up the white cloth that came with my light box was just not working. My solution was a $2 large white mixing bowl from Wal-Mart! We cut out about a third of the side of the bowl so we could photograph up close. Have a light source from above (adjustable one works best). Makes a nice reflection, and easy to clean up between shots. I have a photo of "the bowl" on my PC, will try to find it and add it to this post.

All our product photos on Amazon were taken in the bowl! I'd post a link, but don't have that privilege yet, and they'd probably think I'm spamming anyways.

I LOVE YOU for making this suggestion! I happen to have a big white bowl at home, and look at the shot of my blush!!


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 19, 2010)

Oh WOW that turned out great! So glad my tip was helpful


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I LOVE YOU for making this suggestion! I happen to have a big white bowl at home, and look at the shot of my blush!!
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3571/img7326v.jpg

How did you use the bowl. Im not understanding.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

If LAminerals doesn't mind, here is the bowl she showed me:






I didn't want to cut my bowl because it is huge and awesome, so I just put the blush in the bottom and aimed the lights inside. I am going to go buy a cheap white bowl today or tomorrow that I can cut.

And the bowl I used is not shiny.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 19, 2010)

wow!!! Thats nice...ive been taking pictures of some jewelry i made and I might try this out.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

I know! And it is amazingly easy.


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 19, 2010)

Don't mind at all



I wanted to link to the photo, but can't yet.

Wondering why my signatures not showing up ? hmmm

Well anyways...my names Lorraine!


----------



## internetchick (Sep 19, 2010)

It shows up after 50 or 100 posts. I forget which lol.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 20, 2010)

wow that looks amazing! I GOT TO DO THIS!

thanks for the ideas girls!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Lorraine! That is an awesome idea!


----------



## Geek2 (Sep 20, 2010)

I've got to try the white bowl. That's a great idea! I love the picture of the blush! Thank you so much Lorraine! Thank you all for your great ideas! I've learned a lot from this and I'm excited to try this now.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 23, 2010)

For some reason I cant find a white plastic bowl. Weird huh?! I bought a small one and it works for small items. Ill have to get a bigger bowl. Might light source isnt so great but Im excited at my picture upgrades. lol


----------



## internetchick (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't find another huge white bowl. All I am finding are small bowls too.


----------



## emily_3383 (Sep 23, 2010)

My dollar stores have perfect sized bowls for this but they are all in different colors except for white. Maybe I should be adventurous and use a colored background. lol


----------



## LAminerals (Sep 23, 2010)

hmmm I may need to buy some up and sell them on my website! LOL...

Might want to check grocery stores, walgreens, dollar stores etc...while you're out and about.

Also, A white dish pan would work also, just less shiny, and rectangular.


----------



## Geek (Dec 3, 2010)

*Here is one* done by yours truly...."in house".  Gimme your thoughts!


----------



## internetchick (Dec 3, 2010)

Ah, so those were your hairy arms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That is a nice setup.


----------



## Jadeanne (Dec 16, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My dollar stores have perfect sized bowls for this but they are all in different colors except for white. Maybe I should be adventurous and use a colored background. lol








> Originally Posted by *LAminerals* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmmm I may need to buy some up and sell them on my website! LOL...
> Might want to check grocery stores, walgreens, dollar stores etc...while you're out and about.
> Also, A white dish pan would work also, just less shiny, and rectangular.



A dish pan or other similar plastic container is probably worth a try.

A colored plastic container might work, depending on the color of your subject. If you want to use photo editing software to eliminate the background and replace it with another, it's easier to do with a solid contrasting background.


----------



## Geek (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL, yes, Believe it or not, I'm actually a manly man  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">
 



> Originally Posted by *internetchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ah, so those were your hairy arms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> That is a nice setup.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Dec 17, 2010)

A cardboard box and white linen sheets as they can be washed if you get any makeup on them. Paper will get dirty too quickly. Then you just need a table lamp or two with high wattage bulbs in them. I'd have the lights shining directly into the box as opposed to outside and through the walls. If you shine it directly in the light will reflect more evenly but it will disperse if shined through the side.


----------



## sam-antha (Dec 17, 2010)

Yes, but not what you call a light box.  that one was back in the days of balck and white and the object was to expose photo paper to controlled a controllable light source.  The box was a biscuit tin  (Those were the days) with a hold in the lid/lids of the size of the paper.  Light control was wither bulb size or later the wiring of two or more bulbs either in series or paralled with the one mounted in the box.

Sorry I could not resist this bit of ancient history

~S~


----------



## scrappyandhappy (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you use any color bowl for Design Team Cards, as long as the bowl doesn't have a seam?  Does it work the same as a lightbox?  I think this is fascination.  I found you on a search of images for "light boxes"!  Thank you.  Nothing short of brilliant (that my kittens can't destroy, roll in and eat!


----------



## AliciaMLay (Feb 20, 2012)

Are pics supposed to be taken in a dark room? We made a light box that should work, but pics are not great. I assume it has something to do with the lighting in the room mixing with the concentrated light. Any tips are helpful!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Feb 20, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *AliciaMLay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Are pics supposed to be taken in a dark room? We made a light box that should work, but pics are not great. I assume it has something to do with the lighting in the room mixing with the concentrated light. Any tips are helpful!


No, the room doesn't necessarily have to be dark, just need to make sure your lighting is right. "Daylight"bulbs are the best as they cast a true white light versus incandescent bulbs which can throw a yellowish light.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 20, 2012)

You can compensate for incandescent bulbs if your camera has a setting for it. Mine does so I can compensate for cloudy days, indoor light and outdoor light. I've tried so many light tents and have yet to find one I like (which is why I end up not bothering taking more pictures. I even had the light fixtures shown above and use flood lights and have yet to get it to have a strong enough light UNLESS I use a white board over the lights to help bounce back even more light. I'm looking into buying better lights because I do want to get back into more filming. I think Temptalia or Beauty Broadcast recently did a video on her set up and I love the lights she used..


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 13, 2012)

I bought a white dish pan and a light and these were the results:













This last pic was taken with different lighting (sub par) but I still think it came out pretty good.

I want to get one more light but other than that, for what I do, I think this will work perfectly.


----------



## divadoll (Mar 14, 2012)

I think they came out great!

Quote:  Originally Posted by *Hezzie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I bought a white dish pan and a light and these were the results:













This last pic was taken with different lighting (sub par) but I still think it came out pretty good.

I want to get one more light but other than that, for what I do, I think this will work perfectly.


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 21, 2012)

the bowl is such a good idea!!! WOW! i am working on getting my new blog up and running, so glad i found this thread (though i'm sorry for bringing it up after all those months, lol).

i am ordering the biggest white bowl and light right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 22, 2012)

I was watching some TV show the other day and this woman had the biggest white bowl and I was like "I NEED that" lol Its amazing how hard it is to find a big white bowl.



> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> the bowl is such a good idea!!! WOW! i am working on getting my new blog up and running, so glad i found this thread (though i'm sorry for bringing it up after all those months, lol).
> 
> i am ordering the biggest white bowl and light right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 22, 2012)

I just went to shaws and bought a 10 qt dish rack! They had kitty litters which looked lerfect except they were the wrong color  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> obviously, noone wants a white kitty litter. Hahaha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> If anyone finds something they should let everyone know!!! I also saw standard utility baskets which looked good, they do have wholes in the sides but maybe put paper around that or something? Hmmm


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I just went to shaws and bought a 10 qt dish rack! They had kitty litters which looked lerfect except they were the wrong color
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe get a white twin size sheet (about $10) to line it then use clip on lamps on the sides.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 22, 2012)

> Â
> 
> Maybe get a white twin size sheet (about $10) to line it then use clip on lamps on the sides.


 Thats a really good idea, zadi! Thank you! Why did i not think of clip on lamps? As soon as i come home i shall check amazon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> for now ill play around with the regular lamp i have on my nightstand. Hopefully i can get m blog running this weekend (and stick to it, too lol)


----------



## Hezzie (Mar 27, 2012)

The only thing about using a sheet is light absorption. I like the bowl because its good for light reflection. And I use a sheet of white paper for a background. I only have one clip on lamp right now and the light reflection helps limit shadowing.
 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Mar 27, 2012)

since my dish pan is rather small, one clip on gooseneck lamp is actually enough for me as well (right now). It was a steal at $5.99 at target!!! once i played around with the little one enough, i might go out and buy a larger basket, like a plastic laundry bin or something (as mentioned before) and buy more lamps.

again, this was such a good idea. you ladies rock!


----------



## FacesbySAM (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't have a "box" per se, but I use the white foam boards for kids science fair projects.  I have one flat on the table and the three sided on around that.  It gives me lots of space to work with.  I think you can find ones that are black, too, if you wanted a black one.  Never had a problem with the lights being too hot on it.

Here's a link to the image I posted of it on my Instagram last month: http://instagram.com/p/Xh_SGmhddi/  It's saved on my phone so I can't upload it on here from my computer.


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2013)

Did you see mine?  https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/113408/how-to-make-an-inexpensive-light-tent-diy


----------

